# Gorgo: Missing Parts



## Roy Kirchoff

Hello everyone. 

I got my Gorgo from MegaHobby yesterday. 
During the parts inventory I discovered three of the pieces were missing. 
The lower jaw, right arm outer half and one side of the clock tower. 

I hope this is an isolated incident but I encourage everyone to check to see if they are also missing parts. I have the box with the green sides. 

I sent Monarch a message via Facebook to let them know of my problem.

~RK~


----------



## djnick66

As usualy too its best to contact the place where you bought the kit as they usually can help out more than the company itself.


----------



## ChrisW

djnick66 said:


> As usualy too its best to contact the place where you bought the kit as they usually can help out more than the company itself.


Really? I usually contacted the company for best results.


----------



## Anton Phibes

oh no. Now I gotta open both of mine. Was gonna leave one sealed.

EDIT; OPENED MY GREEN BOX VERSION: ALL PIECES ACCOUNTED FOR.


----------



## RB

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I got my Gorgo from MegaHobby yesterday.
> During the parts inventory I discovered three of the pieces were missing.
> The lower jaw, right arm outer half and one side of the clock tower.
> 
> I hope this is an isolated incident but I encourage everyone to check to see if they are also missing parts. I have the box with the green sides.
> 
> I sent Monarch a message via Facebook to let them know of my problem.
> 
> ~RK~


I had two pieces missing from my Ghost of Castlemare and Monarch was great about sending replacements. They'll treat you well!


----------



## djnick66

In a lot of cases companies are set up to handle replacements through their wholesale chain. You buy a kit from a store and its defective, you can go back to the store for an exchange or the store can get parts from their wholesaler. it is good if some companies are helpful. Many, especially foreign companies, are not. I could never get parts for my LiS Chariot from Moebius so it sits half finished.


----------



## Antsnest

Anton Phibes said:


> oh no. Now I gotta open both of mine. Was gonna leave one sealed.
> 
> EDIT; OPENED MY GREEN BOX VERSION: ALL PIECES ACCOUNTED FOR.


If you're leaving one sealed, what does it matter if there are pieces missing?


----------



## Anton Phibes

Antsnest said:


> If you're leaving one sealed, what does it matter if there are pieces missing?


Seriously?: Howabout because I paid money for it, and would like it to be complete,lol. :thumbsup:

That's kind of like asking if you are buying a showcar, what difference does it make if it has a motor. Just because I dont plan on driving it around town doesnt mean I dont wish for it to have the ability to do so.

Just because I bought 2 doesnt mean I am ok if one of them doesnt have the ability to be built.:dude:


----------



## Tim Casey

Antsnest said:


> If you're leaving one sealed, what does it matter if there are pieces missing?


For God's sake, man, keep in mind that you're dealing with modelers here!:tongue:

P.S. I have all my parts.

P.P.S. Boy, did I give an opening to someone with that last line....


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

djnick66 said:


> ...I could never get parts for my LiS Chariot from Moebius so it sits half finished.


Wow, I find that amazing! Moebius has some of the best customer service in the business.
You should contact them by phone. I'm sure you can get your missing part.

I did get an answer from Monarch and I can get replacement parts. :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Jodet

Here's another weird Monarch thing... I got a glo Nossy recently and pretty much ALL the parts were off the sprue. 

What up with that, Dog?


----------



## Chuck

I wondered about missing parts since many were removed from sprues or sprues were cut into many pieces. I guess it's tough to fit in the box as it comes out of the mold. Haven't inventoried mine yet ... :freak:


----------



## mcdougall

Jodet said:


> Here's another weird Monarch thing... I got a glo Nossy recently and pretty much ALL the parts were off the sprue.
> 
> What up with that, Dog?


Hmmmmm.....I'm going out on a limb here....but it's a long way from China, is my guess 
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

Jodet said:


> Here's another weird Monarch thing... I got a glo Nossy recently and pretty much ALL the parts were off the sprue.
> 
> What up with that, Dog?


Thinner gates on the parts trees to make pieces easier to remove.
Cuts down on excess plastic on the pieces, or worse, chunks of the part being left on the sprue.

I know, hard to believe, but not everyone actually takes the time to cut or snip parts off.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

TAY666 said:


> I know, hard to believe, but not everyone actually takes the time to cut or snip parts off.


Brutal man. Make me cringe!


How many people had parts missing first question. Second question is were they all the same parts?


----------



## mcdougall

Well if you read the thread it looks like, so far one person , Roy and a few parts missing and Monarch has already said they would make good on them. 
Second part of your question is redundant 
Mcdee


----------



## Frankie Boy

mcdougall said:


> Well if you read the thread it looks like, so far one person, ... Second part of your question is redundant
> Mcdee


The second part of the question wouldn't be redundant *IF* others have missing parts and haven't yet chimed in to mention it.


----------



## eradicator178

RB said:


> I had two pieces missing from my Ghost of Castlemare and Monarch was great about sending replacements. They'll treat you well!


Ditto!! Great customer service!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## astro123

Just an FYI, I discovered the right hand palm part missing in my Gorgo kit. I also found an extra outside left arm part. I've emailed Monarch. We'll see what happens. ss


----------



## Jodet

astro123 said:


> Just an FYI, I discovered the right hand palm part missing in my Gorgo kit. I also found an extra outside left arm part. I've emailed Monarch. We'll see what happens. ss


Shoot. Now I have to OPEN all four of my kits and double check them for parts. 

This is not a good thing.


----------



## Special Teams

Thanks for the heads up Roy. I opened the green box with green plastic, and am missing the left ear #18, and the right hand palm (either #10 or #11, not sure which)  . But I had 2 lower jaws #28. 

Since most of the parts were off the sprues, and the parts do not come in sealed bags, they are obviously falling off the sprues prior to being put into the box. There must be a warehouse in China somewhere with parts all over the floor being stepped on like peanut shells. 

Don't know if there's a way for Scott to change how he operates for future kit releases and have the kits put in bags immediately after the plastic is injected and cooled (like other kit manufacturers). Perhaps the cost isn't worth it, and it makes more sense to just send out replacement parts.


----------



## RB

Special Teams said:


> Thanks for the heads up Roy. I opened the green box with green plastic, and am missing the left ear #18, and the right hand palm (either #10 or #11, not sure which)  . But I had 2 lower jaws #28.
> 
> Since most of the parts were off the sprues, and the parts do not come in sealed bags, they are obviously falling off the sprues prior to being put into the box. There must be a warehouse in China somewhere with parts all over the floor being stepped on like peanut shells.
> 
> Don't know if there's a way for Scott to change how he operates for future kit releases and have the kits put in bags immediately after the plastic is injected and cooled (like other kit manufacturers). Perhaps the cost isn't worth it, and it makes more sense to just send out replacement parts.


I had always assumed that Monarch didn't bag the parts in order to give you that "Aurora Experience", as they never bagged their parts either...


----------



## Special Teams

RB said:


> I had always assumed that Monarch didn't bag the parts in order to give you that "Aurora Experience", as they never bagged their parts either...


Aurora probably had stronger quality control. 

With parts falling off sprues prior to being put into the boxes, and extra parts in boxes, the employees the Scott enlisted overseas must be picking pieces up off the floor and putting them in random boxes. I don't know what the solution is, and maybe it isn't wide spread enough for Scott to worry about. Also, I don't remember this being an issue with his prior releases.


----------



## 1bluegtx

Just checked my two kits and both are complete and perfect.Most parts on the trees.
Very nice kit, i dont think it gets closer to an aurora kit than this!

BRIAN


----------



## Special Teams

Sent an email to Scott's outlook address and within an hour received a reply offering replacement parts. Awesome kits, and top quality customer service! Looking forward to this build, and all of Scott's future projects.


----------



## RB

I remember when I received my Nosferatu when it was first issued. Loved the kit, but was surprised to find additional keys and shoe halves included! Then read on Hobbytalk about some folks missing these parts! Later they mentioned that they definitely received replacements. It happens but Monarch is also on top of it!


----------



## mcdougall

Just checked my first two kits....all parts present and accounted for :thumbsup:
Great detail!
Mcdee


----------



## astro123

Monarch has already responded to my email. They are on it. ss


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

The parts I am missing are:

#28 Lower Jaw
#6 or #7 Right arm upper half
#45 Tower Side (rear)

I guess Special Teams got my Lower Jaw. 

~RK~


----------



## ChrisW

Special Teams said:


> Aurora probably had stronger quality control.
> .


They sure didn't later on! Worn out molds contributed to parts that were more flash than kit part, and incomplete parts where plastic wasn't pushed completely into the mold cavity. Yet the parts still went into the boxes...
But I understand your point. I have some early boxed kits with the pieces neatly wrapped in tissue, like they were a Christmas present...


----------



## scooke123

I got my 3 Gorgo's today - checked them and all parts accounted for!!!!
Steve


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I guess now I will have to open mine this weekend and check them. :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Received mine today and gave it an examination... all parts accounted for.


----------



## RMC

my gorgo is missing the feet parts uppers and lowers


----------



## MEGA1

Sorry I'm so late to this thread! Was at a trade show all week, didn't have time to check the forums.

If you are missing any parts to your Gorgo kit and you bought it from MegaHobby, please contact us immediately. We will be happy to put you in touch with Monarch directly, or we will contact them for you -- your choice. Of course, we will always make good on an issue with an item you purchased. But I'm glad to hear it's only one person's Gorgo so far. Hopefully it's an isolated incident.

How's everyone liking their Gorgos? Has anyone finished theirs and willing to share a picture?


----------



## Jimmy B

Special Teams said:


> Thanks for the heads up Roy. I opened the green box with green plastic, and am missing the left ear #18, and the right hand palm (either #10 or #11, not sure which)  . But I had 2 lower jaws #28.


Special Teams I can almost copy and paste your post as my own. From the Green version I'm missing the right hand palm (either #10 or #11) I cant really tell. 
From the Blue/ Black version I'm missing the Left Ear #18 and the back of the right hand (again either part #10 or #11)

Mega - thanks for your offer, I'll be in touch


----------



## Bruce Bishop

It turns out that I am missing 2 parts from my blue box kit, both parts are for the little steeple on the base, either 34 and 35 or 36 and 37. 

At least my green box kit has all the parts.

I just now sent an email to MegaHobby asking for Monarch's contact info. 

If anybody has Monarch's contact info, maybe just post it here so anyone needing to can email Monarch directly.


----------



## mcdougall

No problem guys...
Scott will fix you right up :thumbsup:
Contact him here [email protected] or on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp 
Denis


----------



## John P

Unlike myself, my Gorgo is all there.


----------



## Jimmy B

I have 2 of each Monarch production. One is in my to-build pile and one I keep Sealed. After reading this thread it occurred to me I never really inventoried the others. So last night I checked Nossy and Sinbad - all intact. I'll check the Ghost tonight. I resolved that if the open ones are ok, I'll leave the sealed ones be (Gorgo of course being an exception).
I think S/T's post hit the nail right on the head. These guys on the packing lines are just dropping parts and not really worrying much about it. 
I'd suggest if you bought any of the other recent releases (Glow Sinbad) you might want to check that one over as well. For all we know the same group of mottlies may have packed those as well.
Sorry but I have to say this. I'm a strong supporter of Monarch and will continue to be. I love the models and appreciate what Scott's doing. 
Also I know Scott will make good on the missing parts. 
However this is an unacceptable rate of error. Four guys (myself included) reported missing parts from at least one model on this thread alone. And let's not forget: not all model builders are Hobby Talk members. 
My guess is Scott's going to hear a lot of undeserved "figurative fecal matter" over what went on overseas. Probably from direct buyers and LHS owners after the customers come back complaining to them.
I just hope this doesn't deter future Monarch productions because this kind of thing hurts a business.


----------



## SUNGOD

Jimmy B said:


> I have 2 of each Monarch production. One is in my to-build pile and one I keep Sealed. After reading this thread it occurred to me I never really inventoried the others. So last night I checked Nossy and Sinbad - all intact. I'll check the Ghost tonight. I resolved that if the open ones are ok, I'll leave the sealed ones be (Gorgo of course being an exception).
> I think S/T's post hit the nail right on the head. These guys on the packing lines are just dropping parts and not really worrying much about it.
> I'd suggest if you bought any of the other recent releases (Glow Sinbad) you might want to check that one over as well. For all we know the same group of mottlies may have packed those as well.
> Sorry but I have to say this. I'm a strong supporter of Monarch and will continue to be. I love the models and appreciate what Scott's doing.
> Also I know Scott will make good on the missing parts.
> However this is an unacceptable rate of error. Four guys (myself included) reported missing parts from at least one model on this thread alone. And let's not forget: not all model builders are Hobby Talk members.
> My guess is Scott's going to hear a lot of undeserved "figurative fecal matter" over what went on overseas. Probably from direct buyers and LHS owners after the customers come back complaining to them.
> I just hope this doesn't deter future Monarch productions because this kind of thing hurts a business.








I don't think it will (at least I hope not) as everyone knows it's just a genuine glitch. As long as parts are replaced which I've no doubt they will be.

I think everyone should buy at least 2 of these and other Monarch kits anyway as they're a small company and every extra sale helps. I've got 2 Nossys, 2 Sinbads and 3 Ghosts.......still haven't painted my Ghost and Sinbad yet though (apart from the primer). Too many kits......so little time.


----------



## Zeus

I don't post much but figured I'd chime in. I bought 2 Gorgo kits one blue and one green. I opened the green kit and all parts are there. Haven't cracked open the other yet. I also picked up 2 Sinbad glow kits and a square box Nosferatu (from Burbank House of Hobbies).Everything looks good there as well. The Gorgo kits were purchased from Mega (also purchased an Atomic City Project Mercury capsule in the same order). This was my first purchase from them and won't be my last. Shipping was super quick and items were neatly packed. Outstanding service in my book. OT... but if you enjoy space models as well as monsters, check out the Project Mercury capsule. It's incredible! You won't be disappointed. One last thing. Is it my old eyes or do the Gorgo box graphics look a bit faded? I was expecting them to be a tad more vivid. It almost looks like pastel work. Anywho...they look great none the less.


----------



## ChrisW

Zeus said:


> One last thing. Is it my old eyes or do the Gorgo box graphics look a bit faded? I was expecting them to be a tad more vivid. It almost looks like pastel work. .


I think these covers have the same issue that we encountered when I did the Invisible Man cover - the density in production was lightened up resulting in brighter shadows, consequently less contrast.


----------



## MEGA1

Zeus said:


> The Gorgo kits were purchased from Mega (also purchased an Atomic City Project Mercury capsule in the same order). This was my first purchase from them and won't be my last. Shipping was super quick and items were neatly packed. Outstanding service in my book.


Thanks!! Glad we made you happy, let us know if there's anything else we can do.


----------



## Hunch

Has anyone else noticed the "ditch" on top of Gorgo's head? Is this just a problem I'm having...maybe the head piece is not formed correctly? From the end of the front head piece on top to the back part there is an 1/8" deep (about the size of a fingernail) oval area with not detail and it seams like its missing a part or a part is malformed. Anyone else have this problem and can someone post a pic of there built up head top?
I can easily fill it with a good amount of putty but I like to keep a build up without paint and the red putty will really stick out! Great model otherwise.
Jim


----------



## ChrisW

Hunch said:


> Has anyone else noticed the "ditch" on top of Gorgo's head? Is this just a problem I'm having...maybe the head piece is not formed correctly? From the end of the front head piece on top to the back part there is an 1/8" deep (about the size of a fingernail) oval area with not detail and it seams like its missing a part or a part is malformed. Anyone else have this problem and can someone post a pic of there built up head top?
> I can easily fill it with a good amount of putty but I like to keep a build up without paint and the red putty will really stick out! Great model otherwise.
> Jim


I haven't noticed, and I'm at work right now so can't check it out, but...this isn't like Aurora's famous ridge atop the Creature's head, is it? A detail that looks over-pronounced, but is supposed to be there?
Can you post a pic?


----------



## Skymods

One of my two kits is missing his head. I already contacted Scott for a replacement.

One thing I noticed after spreading all the parts out to check them was the lack of sprue for the main parts. It's not like the parts are falling off. There was no sprue for the body, head, arms, legs, tail and armor plated back.

I'm wondering if the intact sprues would not fit the box and are being discarded at the factory? 

Could this be a factor in the missing parts? Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I opened my box and noticed that there were many smaller parts just loose in the box. I think that they are all accounted for...tough to do without taking some time to match them to the instruction sheet as none seem to have a number to associate them to. 

I think this is a bit sloppy but if it is a matter of fitting into the box...I think by leaving it sealed is pretty risky. There is a good chance to have at least one part missing.

But at least the box is shrink wrapped so the parts won't fall out of the box.

Still very happy to have this kit in styrene!

MMM


----------



## PF Flyer

Apologies for making this my first post after a long hiatus. More about the hiatus later if anyone is interested. I got Gorgo today as well (pre ordered long ago) and after reading this, tried to inventory the parts. All seem to be there, but most were loose in the box. Very odd. Box is also coming apart--unusual for a Monarch kit. And if those parts are numbered according to the instruction scheme, the digits are too small for my failing eyes. But hey, it's a new kit and in the immortal words of Fast Eddie Felson in The Color of Money, "I'm back."


----------



## TAY666

Still checking mine.
Only thing I haven't located yet, are the clock faces.
Can anyone tell me which sprue I should be checking for those?


----------



## Skymods

TAY666 said:


> Still checking mine.
> Only thing I haven't located yet, are the clock faces.
> Can anyone tell me which sprue I should be checking for those?


They were on their own sprue in each of my kits

gorgo clock parts.jpg


----------



## John P

Loose parts and no sprue is just the way monarch packs them. Sinbad is the same way.


----------



## Hunch

ChrisW said:


> I haven't noticed, and I'm at work right now so can't check it out, but...this isn't like Aurora's famous ridge atop the Creature's head, is it? A detail that looks over-pronounced, but is supposed to be there?
> Can you post a pic?


Hey Chris, my camera is crapping out on me but I'll try and get it to work. As far as this being like the creature ridge- no, much more pronounced. Its like something is supposed to be there but is not. As if the top of the main head pc. should have gone back further. I cant believe no one has noticed this so is this only MY kit? And Chris (or anyone that can check), if you just dry fit the parts you'll see (or not depending on whether this is just an issue with My kit). I thought maybe the large back part was supposed to curve over and cover this area but once assembled I found the problem.
Most of my parts were on the sprue and nothing missing from the one I opened (green one). May open the black one to check and get it re-shrinked.
No one has a top shot of the head they can post? The back/top of my Gorgo head is MIA. Still a super cool kit and worth every penny, two seconds of putty, add a little roughness to simulate skin and done. 
I am not dissing this kit in the least! It looks so great next to my long box Godzilla its unreal!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## Chuck

The back part IS supposed to curve over and cover the head, like this:


----------



## Chuck

One of my blue kits had a bunch of extra parts, if anyone needs. Picture's blurry but it's top and bottom jaw, left and right ears, left and right head halves, 3 of the four building spires, and building front.

Also have a green kit with all of the base parts available, since I'm using a custom base for that one.


----------



## SUNGOD

If this loose parts and lack of sprues is an attempt to recapture the old Aurora kits then maybe it's time to rethink that. Maybe that's going a bit too far in trying to recapture things and they'd be better off doing what most other model companies do......include all the sprues.


----------



## oliver

I was missing the instruction sheet,my model shop replaced it. After taking inventory using the sheet, I discovered the steeple parts are missing. I still love this kit, and what the company is doing,I hope they can correct this problem.


----------



## Jimmy B

Take relief in knowing Monarch will act as fast as possible. 
I emailed Monarch via MegaHobby over the weekend. Both Scott and Allen replyed first thing Monday and the replacement parts are on the way


----------



## ChrisW

SUNGOD said:


> If this loose parts and lack of sprues is an attempt to recapture the old Aurora kits then maybe it's time to rethink that. Maybe that's going a bit too far in trying to recapture things and they'd be better off doing what most other model companies do......include all the sprues.


It could just be a way of saving space and weight. Gorgo is a hefty kit (that back armor is thick!) and some of the sprues that were attached were suprisingly heavy.


----------



## eradicator178

Skymods said:


> One of my two kits is missing his head. I already contacted Scott for a replacement.
> 
> One thing I noticed after spreading all the parts out to check them was the lack of sprue for the main parts. It's not like the parts are falling off. There was no sprue for the body, head, arms, legs, tail and armor plated back.
> 
> I'm wondering if the intact sprues would not fit the box and are being discarded at the factory?
> 
> Could this be a factor in the missing parts? Just a thought.
> 
> Dave


Off with his head!! I'm sorry I just had to!!! :tongue:


----------



## billy b

*Gorgo Parts*

I went through mine, green box, all parts are there.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Jimmy B said:


> Take relief in knowing Monarch will act as fast as possible.
> I emailed Monarch via MegaHobby over the weekend. Both Scott and Allen replyed first thing Monday and the replacement parts are on the way


My parts were mailed out on Monday also. :thumbsup:

This is a great kit and I can't wait to get started on it!

~RK~


----------



## Hunch

Chuck said:


> The back part IS supposed to curve over and cover the head, like this:


Aha! Mine does not do this! The back is straight! Guess I'll have to get another part, damn.
Thanks Chuck.


----------



## djnick66

John P said:


> Loose parts and no sprue is just the way monarch packs them. Sinbad is the same way.


Nosferatu was, IIRC, the same way. I remember hunting up all those little keys in the bottom of the box.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Hunch said:


> Aha! Mine does not do this! The back is straight! Guess I'll have to get another part, damn.
> Thanks Chuck.


I'm not sure about mine. Can someone post some pics of the back is I can check mine?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Chuck said:


> One of my blue kits had a bunch of extra parts


Wonder what they're smoking in China???
:drunk:


----------



## Scott J

OK......since no one else will say it here it goes. I get so tired of people making excuses for something that is simply put......a quality control issue. SO WHAT if it's a kit you've waited to come out for what? 5 years? Then you get it and you have to go through this? Kudos for Scott for replacing parts like a good business person should but what happens years from now when someone tries to buy one on the secondary market and gets it only to find it's missing piece? Will Monarch still be around to offer replacements? Usually I buy something like this and I put it on the shelf until that miracle day comes that I have time to work on it. But now I have to open my sealed kit to make sure all the parts are there? Simply put that's BULLCRAP!! It seems to me that because so many of you wanted this kit for so long that you act like "well....at least it's out and I have one now" which is fine but again SHOULD NOT HAPPEN. I think I'd rather pay more money for a kit produced here in North America where people are making a decent wage and care about the quality of their work a little more!!


----------



## mcdougall

This I nothing new... Some Aurora kits were missing parts back in the 1960's too, they even had a send away form printed on their instructions specifically for missing parts and those kits were made right here in North America, I have opened 3 Gorgo kits and each of them are complete. I'm bashing one of them and will no doubt have pieces left over....maybe
I opened a Revell Dracula kit about 5 years ago and found a piece missing and my World didn't end, I simply contacted them and it was replaced. I didn't feel compelled to rush off to the forums and warn everyone that the sky was about to fall, I managed to handle it like an adult (which is something I really hate to do! ) 
So for the few guys that got shorted on some parts.... simply contact Monarch, as you probably already have, and they will make it right... simple.
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66

Scott J said:


> OK......since no one else will say it here it goes. I get so tired of people making excuses for something that is simply put......a quality control issue. SO WHAT if it's a kit you've waited to come out for what? 5 years? Then you get it and you have to go through this? Kudos for Scott for replacing parts like a good business person should but what happens years from now when someone tries to buy one on the secondary market and gets it only to find it's missing piece? Will Monarch still be around to offer replacements? Usually I buy something like this and I put it on the shelf until that miracle day comes that I have time to work on it. But now I have to open my sealed kit to make sure all the parts are there? Simply put that's BULLCRAP!! It seems to me that because so many of you wanted this kit for so long that you act like "well....at least it's out and I have one now" which is fine but again SHOULD NOT HAPPEN. I think I'd rather pay more money for a kit produced here in North America where people are making a decent wage and care about the quality of their work a little more!!


Aside from "made in America" usually meaning crap, you have the same problem with domestic kits as well as import kits. Besides isnt Monarch Canadian? The problem with missing parts is they often affect a run of a kit. There is not a lot that can be done about that and it happens to every company now and then. The new Tamiya 1/48 Tiger I late tank was recalled in its distribution because of packing issues. Something wasn't right in the box. In the late 80s I recall a run of Monogram kits we got in at the shop I worked in that included only one of two required bags of sprues. All of them were short.


----------



## Chinxy

astro123 said:


> Just an FYI, I discovered the right hand palm part missing in my Gorgo kit. I also found an extra outside left arm part. I've emailed Monarch. We'll see what happens. ss


astro - you have my part! :drunk: That's what is missing in my kit! Sad, just sad!


----------



## mcdougall

Monarch is aware of the issue and has alerted the manufacturer. 

Denis


----------



## GordonMitchell

djnick66 said:


> Aside from "made in America" usually meaning crap, you have the same problem with domestic kits as well as import kits. Besides isnt Monarch Canadian? The problem with missing parts is they often affect a run of a kit. There is not a lot that can be done about that and it happens to every company now and then. The new Tamiya 1/48 Tiger I late tank was recalled in its distribution because of packing issues. Something wasn't right in the box. In the late 80s I recall a run of Monogram kits we got in at the shop I worked in that included only one of two required bags of sprues. All of them were short.


Revell Germany have had a similar issue very recently with a complete sprue missing from the reissue of the space shuttle launch complex a local hobby shop just got the replacements(sprues) this week,to get back on topic though I got two Gorgo kits(wouldn't you know I got different box's) one was for a friend,mine was fine but his was minus the instructions,I have let Monarch know and have complete faith in them posting out a set,
cheers,Gordon:wave:


----------



## rja

Vendors get what they pay for when they have stuff made in China.


----------



## Scott J

So does Monarch "making it right" mean they will pay to have your kit shrinkwrapped again? LOL Also for the record I realize this sort of thing "happens" I just think it's piss poor quality control!! As for the comment "Made in America" usually meaning crap" it's probably best I let that go. I will say that in ALL my years of building/collecting Aurora kits I have never encountered much of an issue with missing parts and would have no problem buying a sealed Aurora kit. Seven guys have had the problem here. It started with one and as more guys opened kits more were found to be missing parts. I would guess the number will get larger. I have two on order and will open both of them. Had this not happened I would have stuck them away on a shelf to be built at a future time. Maybe I would've sold one. As someone at the CH pointed out, there won't be many sealed Gorgos out there and if there are what would you rather do: Buy an opened complete kit or a sealed "crapshoot"??? I acknowledge that Monarch makes a nice product and is replacing parts. It's just a pain that no one should have to go through. 

Scott J.


----------



## Anton Phibes

Keeping things in perspective: this is a $25 model kit. 
Not an automobile or an organ transplant. 
Yet doctors are sued for malpractice and there are automobile recalls all the time. 

Whether they are made in America or in China. 

This isn't life or death. 

It's a minor inconvenience at best.

I worked in a fortune 500 steel company for 13 years. 
In America.
We had mistakes all the time. 
Why?
Humans make errors. 
Humans who control machines cause the machines to make errors. 
That's just the way it is.

A missing piece to this kit isn't the end of the world. 
I opened both of mine. 
Both are complete. 
It probably doesnt cost more than $4 to get the thing re-sealed. 

If people just b**ch from daylight til dark: its no wonder it took 5 years for Scott to get back to Gorgo. I hope the griping doesnt deter him from continuing to bring forth more kits.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Hey everyone, 

 I hope none of you think that I felt compelled to rush off to the forums and warn everyone that the sky was about to fall,  McDee.
I found a problem and I thought I could help out my fellow modelers by letting ya'll know. This is the only place I mentioned anything.
I only had the best intentions. 

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I hope none of you think that I felt compelled to rush off to the forums and warn everyone that the sky was about to fall,  McDee.
> I found a problem and I thought I could help out my fellow modelers by letting ya'll know. This is the only place I mentioned anything.
> I only had the best intentions.
> 
> ~RK~


No Roy, I apologise for that, you actually did the right thing....I've been checking my kits and they've all been ok....so far...
, I have to agree that quality control in China is indeed lacking... I'm hoping this isn't too wide spread with the Gorgo kit... and I also agree that I would love to see these kits made in North America.... it seems everything made today is made in China, not just Model kits but everything... and the quality of most of these products really sucks. Maybe, as Tay(Trevor at the Clubhouse) pointed out, this new producer has got to bone up on his quality control. I've never heard of Monarchs' other kits missing parts... or too many parts in one box....it's almost as if they had a mishap on the assembly line and a bunch of kits hit the floor in a big mess and then the workers hurriedly picked the parts up and just filled these boxes with whatever look right and rushed this up before they got shot or something. I'll probably end up checking my kits by weight against a complete one, because I too want to keep a few sealed... and oddly enough I've got a very accurate scale that can actually weigh a postage stamp....  among other small items I got it as a gift a few years back... (Hey it was the 1980's ) :lol: 
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Bruce Bishop

I'm glad a thread was started about missing parts. That's why I discovered my blue box kit was missing two steeple parts.

As far as a sealed box goes, I don't feel like the current shrink wrap style is anything special.

I have been opening the few new kits I have been able to buy, just to enjoy checking out the parts anyway. It's a good idea with any kit to see if something's missing just in case you need a part replaced while parts are still available, no matter who is producing a kit.


----------



## Jimmy B

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I hope none of you think that I felt compelled to rush off to the forums and warn everyone that the sky was about to fall,  McDee.
> I found a problem and I thought I could help out my fellow modelers by letting ya'll know. This is the only place I mentioned anything.
> I only had the best intentions.
> 
> ~RK~


Roy This thread was very important and helpful. Scott J is correct in that many of us shelve kits sealed and don't open them for years. I'm one of them. Say by that time Monarch's no longer around, what then? This is a valid issue and I for one thank you for starting the thread.


----------



## Anton Phibes

I dont think there was any problem with starting the thread. My comments werent intended to be overly abrasive or hurt anyone. I just want to keep things in perspective. If the thread wasn't started---then we wouldnt(nor Scott) know there was a slight issue. 

But sometimes(and I know we've all seen it happen) people go ape crap bananas over the most minor of issues. 

It can be very negative for a little one man show (like Scott) to read more complaints than comments of joy regarding the work he has done.

Monarch isn't the first person I have heard people dogpile on either. Folks have dogpiled on Distinctive Dummies, various comic writers and artists, and even each other.

It always turns out badly.

Some of these folks are even very talented professionals, whose work I admire in their own right, or online retailers who post disheartening things like "you can pre-order: but it is not likely to ever be released", etc. etc.

Sometimes the internet and message boards can turn real ugly really quickly. We need folks to be hospitable to one another. Cannot always happen, I know. Sometimes our pesky attitudes get the better of us. But how many people are there out there willing to risk making a kit of Gorgo professionally and not in their garage? how many of us are out there who even remember who Gorgo even is?

That's why I told McDee *he's one of the nicer people online I have chatted with.*...because he's the exact opposite of some of the rotten tomatoes I have listened to online. Have I griped online before? Surely. But I just don't want the few kit producers like Monarch to just give up the ghost and say the heck with it because they get discouraged.

Anyone remember when Nosferatu was first released/ there were actually folks screaming because the kits weren't shrinkwrapped. There's more important things in life to holler about.

I am broke most of the time....and notoriously cheap when it comes to shucking out bucks for plastic monsters. I was kinda miffed for abotu 2 seconds at having to open both of mine. But $25 wont even cover a dinner for me at red Lobster these days. Scott has brought us an excellent kit. I want him to do more. Gorgo is going to give me a lot more pleasure than a one time meal. Go Monarch go!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66

Anyone want to trade parts for parts?I just opened a Green Gorgo and got a lot of doubles it appears parts wise!LOLI can take a pic if you all like to see them?I have doubles of parts wall 38,wall 39,upper teeth 17 and lower teeth16 and right and left ears and neck half 12 and 13


----------



## myk

Well...here is my two cents. When the kit arrived my wife picked up the package from outside the front door. Now, she is no model maker but her comment was "it sounds like it's broken". When she handed the package to me I was surprised to hear all the parts rattling around inside the package. It is possible I was one of the first to received this kit, and after modeling for 50+ years, I know the sound of loose parts. Fast forward, now I love buying all these kits (God knows I have way too many and will never be able to built them all in my lifetime) and it is a thrill to open that package and look at the artwork and actually hold this in my hands. After reading this tread I figured I'd better open the box. (blue box - all parts are there.) I was very surprised that almost all the parts were cut off the spruces, except for the clock faces...you cannot match anything by number, so you must visibly match pieces to the instructions sheet....very strange...a first in my modeling experience.
I love this kit!
I don't know, my only complaint: I just like my spruce trees and numbers on the plastic; at my age.


----------



## Hunch

I hope this does not cost Scott a lot of money to ship parts out to everyone as this may slow down work on NEW kits he's got coming and I want them all so fingers crossed.
I'm having a hard time finding someone to re-heat seal the kits, but other than that its no big deal.
Again, GREAT KIT!


----------



## 1bluegtx

Hunch said:


> Aha! Mine does not do this! The back is straight! Guess I'll have to get another part, damn.
> Thanks Chuck.


Hey guys check the back part closely where it meets the head.just checked mine and found out it too is molded bad!

BRIAN


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I hope none of you think that I felt compelled to rush off to the forums and warn everyone that the sky was about to fall,  McDee.
> I found a problem and I thought I could help out my fellow modelers by letting ya'll know. This is the only place I mentioned anything.
> I only had the best intentions.
> 
> ~RK~


I'm so glad you started this thread. Otherwise I would have of not been able to correct this problem.


----------



## Dinsdale

Missing Part #1, the Base, from my green kit. I just e-mailed Megahobby. Here's hoping this gets resolved soon.


----------



## Anton Phibes

Hmnnnn......the base being missing is a little more obvious than an ear or a clockface. Perhaps someone had a wild time the night before work,lol.:freak:


----------



## starduster

I've ordered one of each box and all the parts are there no extras but the boxes were all full of parts, some off the trees just scattered **** someone just pulled them off the trees for fun strange never got any kits like that before. Karl


----------



## djnick66

Like I said the other Monarch kits were packed the same way... Nosferatu, Sinbad...

Shrink wrap on a sealed kit can be bad... the stuff they use now never stops shrinking so with time it will warp and distort the box. Plus it can trap humidity and moisture IN the kit, causing some damage to the box and instructions or decals. Plus it would suck to open a "sealed" kit in five years only to find out its missing parts and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## Bruce Bishop

My missing parts arrived today! Pretty fast fix to my problem. 

Scott's obviously concerned about the problem since it's not something he asked to have, and I hope the factory doesn't cause him any more problems.

I wish Monarch the best of luck. I definitely love the kits he's producing.


----------



## mcdougall

Dinsdale said:


> Missing Part #1, the Base, from my green kit. I just e-mailed Megahobby. Here's hoping this gets resolved soon.


Did you contact Monarch yet?...If not shoot me your addy...I'm bashing a Gorgo kit and have a spare base I'd be happy to send you :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B

Dinsdale said:


> Missing Part #1, the Base, from my green kit. I just e-mailed Megahobby. Here's hoping this gets resolved soon.


 Really? The Base? Honestly how does that happen?


----------



## djnick66

Jimmy B said:


> Really? The Base? Honestly how does that happen?


You got the kit packed on Friday at 4:55 PM or on Monday at 9:05 AM.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I got my parts yesterday and started my build this morning. Yay!!!

~RK~


----------



## astro123

The right part arrived yesterday. Thank you Monarch. ss


----------



## Frankie Boy

My Gorgo arrived two days ago, but just got to checking the parts today. All parts are present and accounted for.

Sprues or loose? I'd say about two thirds of the kit pieces were off the sprues. All the small finicky bits were certainly on their sprues.

I got the green Gorgo and I did notice that some of the buildings and rubble were in a slightly different shade of green. Not really an issue, since the kit's going to be painted anyway. But I thought it was interesting. 

I like how the texturing of Gorgo's scales come pretty much right up to the edge of the various pieces. If memory serves correctly, Godzilla seemed to have some pieces where the skin texture was noticeably smoothed off it got the very edge of the piece.

Overall, I'm quite impressed with the detail on both Gorgo and the base.


----------



## nautilusnut

I just read through this thread and found no mention of a problem a buddy of mine had. During a phone call he mentioned his GORGO kit had two backs- and that one was longer than the other- "be sure and use the longer one or you'll have a big gap." (a short shot maybe?) His kit was also missing the large base piece. I did ask him what color was his plastic and he said "bright green." My kit is molded in black. (I got the blue box, he got the green)


----------



## Anton Phibes

I guess I got lucky. I have built mine, my dad's and a friend's. All pieces present and accounted for. 

Maybe a shift at the factory got ticked or had a little too much saki?:hat:


----------



## oggy4u

Maybe a shift at the factory got ticked or had a little too much saki

Saki is a Japanese alcoholic beverage. 

Just spoke to LHS in Kingston . His supplier says Gorgo kits are all gone. I bought one but haven't opened it to check the parts. Sounds like if you have one ,be happy because they are now a collectible.


----------



## Jimmy B

oggy4u said:


> Maybe a shift at the factory got ticked or had a little too much saki
> 
> Saki is a Japanese alcoholic beverage.


Ok - so maybe they had a little too much Vodka.

Sheesh


----------



## Anton Phibes

oggy4u said:


> Maybe a shift at the factory got ticked or had a little too much saki
> 
> Saki is a Japanese alcoholic beverage.
> 
> Gorgos....they are now a collectible.


Yes, But guess what: they serve saki in China too. It's called Mijiu.:thumbsup: But---"saki" is a more well known name for rice wine. Kind of like calling all sodas a "coke". But whatever. It was just a joke.

If the Gorgo kit had been produced in America, and I said perhaps the errors were due to a few too many Henikens being consumed(despite the company being Dutch) would you have bothered "correcting" me? 

Gorgo is a British Monster flick, directed by a Frenchman,with a model created by Canadians, bought excitedly by this American, and I am aware that they serve saki (or sake)in Japan. But not exclusively. You have a wonderful night, and hey---I hope your Gorgo has all of his/her pieces and wasn't one of the ones with errors that could have been due to the consumption of Baijiu, Mijiu, or even---saki.


----------



## ERVysther

Does anyone here have the number for Monarch models? 

I'm missing one of the tail section s of my GORGO kit.


----------



## mcdougall

mcdougall said:


> No problem guys...
> Scott will fix you right up :thumbsup:
> Contact him here [email protected] or on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp
> Denis


Here you go... I posted it on page 3...so I quoted myself 
Denis


----------



## ERVysther

THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B

Fret not ERV. monarch's aware there's a missing part issue and has been really fast in getting out replacement parts


----------



## Scott J

Just opened two that I got at Wonderfest!! Green one fine!! Black one missing part 49 B clock face. Have emailed Monarch for a replacement. Very nice kit despite the problems!!

Scott J.


----------



## Dinsdale

Received missing base part in the mail Saturday. Thanks, Scott!


----------



## Scott J

Scott J said:


> Just opened two that I got at Wonderfest!! Green one fine!! Black one missing part 49 B clock face. Have emailed Monarch for a replacement. Very nice kit despite the problems!!
> 
> Scott J.


Missing parts showed yesterday. No problem with the customer service at all. Just wish I still had sealed kits. Nice kit though!!! 
SJ


----------



## ERVysther

MANY THANKS TO SCOTT! Received my missing part....thank you so much for such prompt action! Kudos! :thumbsup:


----------

